# Recuperation with Curtis Controller 1238-7601



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EV2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using a Curtis Controller 1238-7601 and I am just wiring my EV.
> I couldn´t find anything in the manual about recuperation.
> ...


You might try looking for _regeneration_ or _regenerative braking_ 

And it is included in the manual. Page 45 describes the settings for the brake pot. The wiring diagram shows how to connect it. And no, a brake pot is not required* for regeneration. Parameters can be set to command a fixed level of regen torque upon release of the throttle.

*it is optional


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it better to use the brake pot or just to program it to start when you take your foot off the throttle?

If you were hypermiling, wouldn't coasting allow you to cover more distance than regen and applying that power? It is just in normal driving conditions it can be hard to coast for half a mile before a stop light.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Caps18 said:


> Is it better to use the brake pot or just to program it to start when you take your foot off the throttle?


Better  It is personal preference. I like it better proportional on the brake pedal.



Caps18 said:


> If you were hypermiling, wouldn't coasting allow you to cover more distance than regen and applying that power? It is just in normal driving conditions it can be hard to coast for half a mile before a stop light.


You can coast when you have regeneration capability on the car. No big deal. Regen allows you to recover and reuse energy normally wasted in the friction brakes. If you can drive without ever using the brakes, then I guess you don't need regen.

With the Curtis, regen is adjustable by parameter settings and you can even turn it off if you want.


----------



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you very much! That's exactly what I didn't understand.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can also use a switch to turn regen on.... But it'll go to full regen when you hit the switch. Full being whatever the parameter is set to. There's also neutral braking which is off throttle regen.... Like engine braking. 

Do you have a programmer?


----------



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, I have the 1313 handheld programmer.
So I will use a fix regen. 
If possible, I try to programm a switch to change between 3 regen levels.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can't program that. Its an analog input not a toggle. Its 0-100% of the setpoint. If you use a switch it will be off or 100%. Why don't you use a variable regen?


----------



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know if I can install a pot, that means if there is enough space for it. 
Can you propose a pot?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Use a Curtis potbox... I can get em. Not sure how you'd integrate it to the brake. 

Another option is a pressure transducer. It taps off the brake line... So it may be a bit of work. 

What kind of vehicle? Year make model? 

Haven't given us much to go by.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

How fast would your vehicle slow down if it was on 100% when you just barely touch the brakes?

Isn't that kind of what you want it to be? And then if you push the brakes more, the friction ones will kick in?


----------



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, that´s what I would intend. But the car is not running just yet.
So I can´t test the deceleration with 100% regen.
If I find a possibility how to connect a pot to the brake pedal I would prefer this solution.
It is an Audi A2 I convert.


----------

